# morel hunter for for hire for those who cant hunt



## woodsman1 (Apr 1, 2014)

This topic is for people who can no longer hunt. Either no time or incapable. Every year a buddy an I pick morels for a couple elderly folks that can no longer do the hunt. If you have land we offer a service to help find you morels. We charge nothing just ask for a percentage of find. The percentage we keep goes to those that have no land an can not hunt. Every year we find over 100 lbs an I donate at least 50 lbs to elderly people or those who cant hunt. We sell no morels. If interested please let me no. You will need to verify the property is yours before we step foot on it. When we are done we will not return to your property unless requested to. As verification we will issue you a copy of drivers license an plate numbers. We have done this for many years to help those who used to enjoy the hunt to atleast still enjoy the taste. Or if you would like to volunteer your time to help us hunt for other we could always use more help. The more helpers the more people that can still enjoy one of gods greatest creations definitly one of the tastiest


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

ive been doing the same on my own as well, how can i join up with you guys? im picking out of STL.


----------



## woodsman1 (Apr 1, 2014)

I am currently taking orderd from people who cant hunt. Hoping to have a list by wednesday of how much i need to pick for others. I have 7 people I pick for. 4 elderly 2 disabled an 1 lady who cant ever find them. Usually pick around 50lbs a year to donate to others. I will send out a message in next couple days to those who are willing to donate there time. Remeber its volunteer. No morels will be sold for profit. Only donations an some left for us to enjoy. I got my own honey holes for my use


----------



## woodsman1 (Apr 1, 2014)

I pick out of st louis an illinois areas. Mostly public areas since this is a new service im offering to all I dont have a huge private property list. If anyone has any good areas that we can search please let me no. Not asking for anyones honey holes or prized areas. Maybe just some suggestions on were to look. I live the hunt almost more then the taste. Hope some more people would like me ti hunt. I am self employed so I can hunt everyday all day an would love to be in the woods every day


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

how do we sign up for free morels?


----------



## woodsman1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Lol. Wat do u mean by free. I pick for people who cant pick an all we ask in return is enough for a meal or 2. Are you wanting to sign up as a volunteer picker. Also. If anyone knows some one who can not pick we can donate to them as well. But this based on honesty between morel pickers that I only donate to those that need it not those that are lazy. I do this for the hunt to to fill lazy peoples bellys. If your interested as a picker please send me an email adress


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

ill take some free morels too. i hear the re-sale value on them is pretty nice. :mrgreen:


----------



## darryl (Mar 9, 2014)

I have an elderly couple that I take shrooms to when I can. They can no longer hunt and you can tell they are delighted every time I knock on the door with a sack.

This is a good thing to do for our elder folks but no way would I supply someone who is just too lazy to put in the miles but are able.


----------



## langoti21 (Apr 5, 2014)

woodsman1, I am new to picking morels, just saw the first morel on the ground in my life. I was just wandering around looking for them. I am not looking for anybody's honey holes but to simply learn the art of finding them. I am from Tulsa and I am going to the morel festival on the 26th near St. Louis. If you are free around that time and would like to show me and my fiancé how to look for them then it be great. 
Thanks


----------



## darryl (Mar 9, 2014)

EDIT: I said I won't supply mushrooms for able bodied lazy bellies but that isn't true. Family is exempt. I can't get my kids to hunt but they sure pile up around the frying pan. LOL


----------



## morelmaniac96 (Apr 21, 2013)

Darryl that is some funny stuff. I have a 6 yr old son I'm trying to to get away from the PlayStation and go hunting with me this year. I am thinking that is not going to happen unless I physically pick him up and carry him over my shoulder. 
I am hoping to have more Morels than I know what to do with, and if that's the case, I will gladly donate some to those who cannot hunt.


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

ok woodsman1 so where do i send this email address to?  is this an organization or just something you do? i just wanted to know how i could get my hands on some of those morels for a few people that i hunt for...sometimes i dont have enough to go around.


----------



## woodsman1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Its not an organization. Just over the years I have ran into older hunters that can no longer hunt. Everh year I find way more then I can consume so I donate a good size to a few people so they can still enjoy the taste of not the hunt. Like I said I give to people that are disabled or elderly. I have my own honey holes for my use but I no a few people that cant hunt an have land an they let me hunt there land to find them morels an all I ask them in return is enough for a meal or 2.i dont just hand out my stash from my holes. If I donate to people its there land I find them on. I find well over 100lbs a year. If you have someone you want to give some to we can meet up an go on a hunt if you have areas picked out (not ur honey holes) shoot me a contact email.


----------

